# Fresh Piranha Ink, Help Me Id.....



## bomber

Hello all, this is a new tattoo freshly carved in the arm. Suppose to be a rhom but what does it look like to you?


----------



## scent troll

tattoo is really well done. best pacu ive ever seen


----------



## ICEE

pacu


----------



## scent troll

i mean its a sick pacu..but definitely a pacu.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

i love the detail on that pacu


----------



## scent troll

when you went to get the tat were you like "piranha are too main stream bro...i wanna fish that only hardcore fans will know when they see it...ink a fat ass pac on my sh*t brah" (pac of course being the cool way of saying pacu).

and im sure with a nod of the head and a smirk the tattooist knew this would be his masterpiece. this tattoo is so sick you should actually name is like a piece of artwork. call is "murky rivers" or something sick like that. people all around the world will think of the ballest pacu ever when they hear millionaires and upper class art goers speaking of "murky rivers"

bro..you are the next gen is baller tats. much respect


----------



## Ægir

What they are trying to say, is you really cant "ID" a tattoo...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

The arc on the back is not high enough to look like a rhom. Also the head is not "bulldog" like enough to come across as a natt either. You should have thought it out more before you signed off on it.


----------



## scent troll

no i can ID it just fine. its a black pacu. period. 
"hey guys can i keep a pacu on a 15'' bicep for life?"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I love how someone apart of a piranha board since 2010 signed off on a tattoo that doesnt resemble a piranha.


----------



## ICEE

this dude isnt even his tattoo, its that joel's off pk33pers this bomber dude just seem to be trolling him


----------



## bob351

Or its the same person with a different user name.


----------



## ICEE

word on the street is that its not the same people.


----------



## bomber

Def not ink of mine. Lmao.


----------



## bob351

then dafuq "this is a new tattoo freshly carved into the arm" who the f*ck says that about someone else's tattoo.


----------



## scent troll

bob351 said:


> then dafuq "this is a new tattoo freshly carved into the arm" who the f*ck says that about someone else's tattoo.


it is his. but after reading our utter disgust and hilarious reaction to that abortion called a piranha (thats really a pacu) he decided to run with the "oh its someone i know lol" tactic.

too late brah. sweet pacu tho


----------



## ICEE

Bomber is just making fun of this guy of No Solicitation Allowed, in a weird way


----------



## bob351

Thats a nice tat but I would hate to get some sh*t permanently done on my body and then have it fucked up, one person on keepers got a piranha done and it was missing a few fins.


----------

